# ounce



## A.K. (Jun 25, 2006)

ive never boughtin an ounce and ive never weighed out any of my weed and when i buy weed i usually only buy an 8th and im gunna buy an ounce for 120 so could anyone post a picture of an ounce so i see the generall amount so i dont get ripped off


----------



## Hick (Jun 25, 2006)

Wasn't the same question posed recently about a qrt lb?...A picture isn't gonna help you. An Oz. weighs 28 grams (err I think it still does), It could be bricked and be small enough to fit inside a ciggarette cellophane, or it could be fluffy green buds that will barely stuff inside sandwich bag.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 25, 2006)

get yourself a scale man. looking at a pic to judge will get ya ripped off. 

Some buds are fluffy, some are tight and dense, some are packed with seeds, some is just God letting the dealer be so generous with some nice dense sense bud wieghing way over the mark and all you can say is thank you over and over again. (but that only happens around my birthday   )


----------



## SmokeGooD (Dec 18, 2006)

Buy A Digetal Scale Or If ur Dealer Haves One ur Fine But Oz Weights up To 28Grams - 29Grams SmokeGooD


----------

